# Pas de "boing" au démarrage



## Invité (10 Novembre 2008)

Hello à tous, 
je m'adresse ici aux grands manitous des vieux Macs.
Voilà, mon (petit) soucis : j'ai récupéré il y a un ou deux mois un G3(B/B)@350 qui tourne maintenant sous X.3.9. 
Pas de son, ni au démarrage ni après, mais comme ce n'était pas le problème majeur, j'ai laissé tomber.
Enfin bref, aujourd'hui je me penche sur le problème. Après démontage du HP et re-soudage du-dit HP j'ai de nouveau du son sur mon B/B.
Sauf pour le "boing" de démarrage.
J'ai bien sûr regardé dans les Pref système "son" et dans "configuration audio/midi", mais rien de spécial.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> je m'adresse ici aux grands manitous des vieux Macs.
> Voilà, mon (petit) soucis : j'ai récupéré il y a un ou deux mois un G3(B/B)@350 qui tourne maintenant sous X.3.9.
> Pas de son, ni au démarrage ni après, mais comme ce n'était pas le problème majeur, j'ai laissé tomber.
> ...



J'ai eu longtemps le même problème avec mon PowerBook "WallStreet", si je l'éteignais sous OS 9, j'avais le son de démarrage la fois suivante (même si je démarrais sous X), mais si je l'éteignais depuis Jaguar, puis ensuite depuis Panther, pareil, pas de "boing" de démarrage à l'allumage suivant, quelque soit le système de démarrage.

Un beau jour, ce phénomène s'est arrêté sans que je sache pourquoi, et aujourd'hui, il "boingue" joyeusement quelque soit le système depuis lequel je l'arrête.

Je n'ai jamais élucidé ce mystère, mais je t'en informe pour que tu te sentes moins seul ! 


EDIT : Mince, je viens de vérifier, depuis le changement de disque dur et la réinstallation du système, ça recommence. Une idée, comme ça : mon WallStreet fait tourner Panther grâce à XPostFacto, en raison de son Open Firmware en Rom (donc impossible à mettre à jour), mais ton PM G3, lui, se pourrait-il que son firmware ne soit pas à jour ?


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2008)

Déjà, merci&#8230; 
Ma femme est en train de l'utiliser (VPC 7 avec un G3@350, ça va prendre un certain temps&#8230;  ) et je vais vérifier.
Il me semble avoir regardé avec MacTracker s'il était à jour quand on me l'a donné, mais je n'en suis plus sûr.
I'll keep you posted ! 

Edith :

Je viens de vérifier, il a la version 1.1.1f4. Je suppose que c'est la bonne. 
Ni Apple ni Mactracker ne sont très explicites la-dessus&#8230;


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Novembre 2008)

Essaye un reset carte-mère, ça peut résoudre le problème !


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Essaye un reset carte-mère, ça peut résoudre le problème !



Comme le B/B refusait de démarrer sur un plus gros disque, il a eu droit à tous les resets imaginables. Sans succès.
Mais merci 

En fait, je me demandais si le son du démarrage passe par le même circuit que l'audio classique, ou si c'est deux circuits séparés ?
Du genre comme sur les ordis un peu plus neuf, même avec un jack enfoncé dans la sortie son, le "boing" du démarrage retenti quand même sauf si le son est à zéro.


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2008)

Bon, eh bien le problème est résolu ! 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je mets l'ordi en route tout à l'heure, et je suis accueilli par un beau "boing" que je n'avais pas encore entendu.
Donc tout va bien, même si le pourquoi du parce que est mystérieux.


----------

